# VFD Programming Interface, I think its one of the easiest to



## damien_f (Jul 30, 2009)

Which VFD manufacturer's programming interface do you like the best?

I think ABB's interface is very easy to understand & follow. I've been very impressed with their industrial drives.
*
http://www.clrwtr.com/ABB-ACS800-Drives.htm*


----------



## user2561 (Dec 29, 2011)

damien_f said:


> Which VFD manufacturer's programming interface do you like the best?
> 
> I think ABB's interface is very easy to understand & follow. I've been very impressed with their industrial drives.
> 
> *http://www.clrwtr.com/ABB-ACS800-Drives.htm*


 
Johnson Controls/Cutler Hammer....doesn't get much easier.


----------



## damien_f (Jul 30, 2009)

I haven't used Cutler Hammer products past few years. We are using AC Tech drives 95% of the time. Nobody else can beat their pricing. SMVector series drives are superb.

*http://www.ctiautomation.net/AC-Tech-SMVector-Drives.htm*


----------



## user2561 (Dec 29, 2011)

damien_f said:


> I haven't used Cutler Hammer products past few years. We are using AC Tech drives 95% of the time. Nobody else can beat their pricing. SMVector series drives are superb.
> 
> *http://www.ctiautomation.net/AC-Tech-SMVector-Drives.htm*


If your company goes through the usual manufacturer requirements Cutler Hammer Drives are very well priced. You have to compare Apples to Apples as well.

ABB isn't a bad drive but I definitely believe CH has them beat. Honeywell and Siemens...well, they are way over priced. That is why you do not see many floating around in mechanical rooms.

CH has removal keypad that doubles as a programmer. So if a customer has several identical pieces of equipment and you doing the startup you can program the drives with relative ease.

On another quick note....one issue I do not like with all the newer technology is that products are increasingly becoming too user friendly. The danger?? In not too distance a future...anybody will be able to perform certain aspects of service without actually understanding the principal of how it needs to work. This obviously hurts those companies that provide those services and also creates a bigger danger as those w/o the proper knowledge can inappropriately install a drive or whatever which could have disastrous results.


----------



## Rm2382 (Feb 9, 2013)

The ABB ACH has been the standard and is very easy to use. The latest and greatest is the Vacon 100. This drive is billed as a "paperless drive" as everything is on the screen directly in front of you. Recently programmed a multi pump skid in less than 15min. Check them out if you get a chance.


----------



## damien_f (Jul 30, 2009)

I only used a Vacon X series drive (used to be TB Woods). That drive is built like a tank, very good for the harsh industrial environments. I think Vacon company was started by some ex ABB engineers. I'm not sure how popular they are in the US.

http://www.clrwtr.com/Vacon-AC-Drives.htm


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 20, 2013)

Sq D is the only brand I have done start up on , in the last number of years that I can remember .

I can not say their interface is user friendly ? Not bad , with their book & if you do one every few months and can remember what is what .

One thing about it , when you get done , you rarely have to go back , unless it smokes . Some where down the line . Can not remember that happening , yet , on a Sq D drive ?

Pretty much set and forget .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## airtrackinc (Feb 12, 2014)

With direct power supply connection technique, to allow the VFD installation and commissioning work faster and more convenient.


----------

